# Gesualdo demand intellectual effort to fully enjoy his work



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Just like any other classical composer , before i would skip the lyrics and lisen to his madrigali like it were wave of sound washing my soul(if you understand the feeling).Than i start reading Gesualdo lyrics
pretty dark and poetical, great poetry akin to dante inferno, so to fully enjoy Gesualdo you most make a conscient effort to read is text otherwise it rander the music to half iit's potencial...

It's like eating an apple and only taking a bite out of it and trew it into the dumbster?

So make a conscient and a sereous effort to indulged in Gesualdo universe.
These were my two cents on Gesualdo i know it sounded futille but some people might
miss on Gesualdo taxt of his madrigal of great poetry not to be miss, it just compliment 
the music.

It's like eating some french or italian fancy desert, you got your vanilla ice cream, chantilly cream than if you put balsamic vinegar of guality from modene you compliment taste fully this exquisite desert plate.

:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I have listened to some of his madrigals. I found them quite engaging.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Just like any other classical composer , before i would skip the lyrics and lisen to his madrigali like it were wave of sound washing my soul(if you understand the feeling).Than i start reading Gesualdo lyrics
> pretty dark and poetical, great poetry akin to dante inferno, so to fully enjoy Gesualdo you most make a conscient effort to read is text otherwise it rander the music to half iit's potencial...
> 
> It's like eating an apple and only taking a bite out of it and trew it into the dumbster?
> ...


Tell me, deprofundis, which is your favourite recording of the Good Friday responsories?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

God bless *deprofundis*!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka the answer is: Erato veritas of course for the good friday responsories, you can go wrong wwhit this recordning it's perfect, one of my finest offering of this work.Everyone love it, everyone whit taste that is ah, hello Klassic, greetings folks at TC.


----------

